# Is my tank really cycled?



## guygenius (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I am not sure if my tank has really cycled to stock additional fish and perform a water change. The water parameters are:

PH 8.0
Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrites 0 ppm
Nitrates 0 ppm (it has began to rise)

The 20G tank has a bloom of dark green and brown algae diatoms. The tank is planted and have 4 zebra danios. 

Is my tank really cycled or should I wait for the nitrates to reach 20 ppm? I am thinking that the plants and algae are eating up the nitrates and hence I can't get a significant reading of nitrates.

Assuming that the tank is cycled, should I do a water change first and then get additional fish or get additional fish and then do a water change.

Thanks again for your help


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

How long has the tank been set up with the fish in it?

If it's been a few weeks and you've been testing, seeing the ammonia rise, then fall when the Nitrites rise, then the nitrites fall as the Nitrates rise, then yeah, you're done. Depending on how planted the tank is, the plants are probably eating a lot of ammonia and Nitrates.

You don't need to do a big WC, just a small one is fine, and then add a few fish slowly.

Congrats!!


----------



## guygenius (Jun 6, 2011)

holly12 said:


> How long has the tank been set up with the fish in it?
> 
> If it's been a few weeks and you've been testing, seeing the ammonia rise, then fall when the Nitrites rise, then the nitrites fall as the Nitrates rise, then yeah, you're done. Depending on how planted the tank is, the plants are probably eating a lot of ammonia and Nitrates.
> 
> ...


Thanks Holly!

I think the tank is ending fifth week of cycling. I have seen the ammonia rise and then drop with nitrites increasing. Then I have seen nitrites dropping to 0 but never really saw nitrates increasing to significant levels. Instead I have been seeing Algae diatom growths for past couple of weeks. Does everybody see significant increase in nitrates during cycling especially if the tank is planted?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sometimes the Nitrates will get eaten by the plants, especially if you have a lot of them. But, it sounds like you have some trace Nitrates now, which is normal. 

Algae is also common during cycling. Sounds like everything is nice and normal. 5 weeks is a normal cycling time.  Some people cycle in 2 weeks and others (like my fishless cycle), get messed up and take 8 or longer, hahaha.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

And a few fish is about all you should add....good job getting it cycled.


----------



## briane (Jul 9, 2011)

add fish slowly the tank will cycle every time fish are added


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

briane said:


> add fish slowly the tank will cycle every time fish are added


Yes and no. No different though than maybe overfeeding once or twice. There will be a slight spike in ammonia probably, but everything is already developed and in place to remove so you probably will never see it. Unless too many are added at once, of course. A cycle maybe...but potentially over in a matter of hours.


----------



## guygenius (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks all! I finally ended up adding the following to the tank:

1 Flame Dwarf Gourami (Male)
1 Marigold Swordtail (Male)
1 Tricolor Swordtail (Male)

Much to my amazement, the swordtails have begun to munch the Algae and pooping all over the tank


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Watch your ammonia levels. A little much to add at once for that size tank.


----------

